
Digital books: Free is a very good price | Technology | Los Angeles Times - buluzhai
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/digital-books-free-is-a-very-good-price.html
======
ianm74
Scribd link give me " Sorry, this content is geographically restricted

Due to our agreements with our publishing partners, the document you requested
is only available to users located in the United States.". I'm in Japan. So
yeah - real free. On scribd for 1 month only, only in the US and no download.
Yawn. People like Lessig and Doctorow have done this better - and I suspect
Lessig's Free Culture is more insightful than this paen to segmented pricing
models.

Note - I'm not advocating free downloads so I can freeload - I'm a prolific
buyer of both paper and ebooks (not kindle - since it also is US only - sigh )

